# Hasty Bake Legacy 131



## jwbtulsa (Sep 17, 2012)

Picked this one up for $400. No external rust or damage. Only corrosion is on the firebox and grate. Not a bad deal. Any suggestions, advice, etc. is appreciated. It's a little different from my offset


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 22, 2012)

Good lookin rig.  Look forward to seeing some production!


----------



## clayb226 (Jul 12, 2013)

How did you like the smoker? I have a chance to get one of these, and am curious if it would be good for smoking meat for a large family.


----------



## jwbtulsa (Jul 13, 2013)

It is a great grill. It isn't as efficient as my offset. However, Hasty Bakes are made here in Tulsa and we have and allifiated restaurant that uses nothing but their equipment to cook on and they turn out good BBQ.  I imagine it would take a lot of charcoal to smoke an entire packer brisket but things like ribs and chicken would be fine. I recommend using a digital therm probe to control you temps. I really like the versatility of raising and lowering the fire to suit my needs rather than moving the food around.


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 13, 2013)

Look up Santa Maria style cooking - Hasty Bakes are a great way to replicate the Santa Maria grills.


----------



## jwbtulsa (Jul 13, 2013)

Exactly. But with a lid. You get the advantage of convection style oven.


----------

